# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  El Gran Hermano os vigila!

## Salut

Pues eso, que mirando....

Quién está en línea...

Me encuentro con esta curisidad:



> 20:28 F. Lázaro  Respondiendo a Tema 
> Iznajar cerrado a cal y canto


Lleva al menos media hora saliendo a ratos como que responde, a ratos como si mira.... Cuánta indecisión, F.Lázaro!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues eso, que mirando....
> 
> Quién está en línea...
> 
> Me encuentro con esta curisidad:
> 
> 
> Lleva al menos media hora saliendo a ratos como que responde, a ratos como si mira.... Cuánta indecisión, F.Lázaro!!!!


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , le estaba preparando una respuesta contundente a "amanda cifuentes", pero al final he desistido en el intento porque el "ladrillaco" que llevaba ya era un bloque de hormigón armado, y también, porque paso de entrar al trapo a alguien que no hace más que ensuciar y decir cosas sin sentido con el único afán de hacerse protagonista  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Salut

A oidos necios, palabras sordas...  :Wink: 




PD:  Pa los demás... que sepais que os tengo vigilados!! jijiji

----------


## Salut

Ui, que éxito!!!




> Nombre de Usuario   Ubicación  Mensajería Instantánea 
> 21:03 alex1975  Viendo Foro 
> BEMBEZAR   
> 21:02 ben-amar  Viendo Tema 
> Iznajar cerrado a cal y canto     
> 20:57 chucho  Viendo Tema 
> el azuer con agua de principio a fin   
> *21:03 embalses al 100%+  Viendo Tema 
> El Gran Hermano os vigila!*  
> ...

----------


## jlois

> A oidos necios, palabras sordas... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD:  Pa los demás... que sepais que os tengo vigilados!! jijiji



Buena vigilancia, Salut, pero si ves mi sesión iniciada y que pasa varias horas "anclada" en algún hilo, no vayas a pensar que estoy planeando un ataque sistemático...quizás la explicación  sea mucho más sencilla de lo que puedas pensar jejeje...simplemente he salido a dar una vuelta y esto ha quedado por aquí enganchado .

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

> Jajajaja , le estaba preparando una respuesta contundente a "amanda cifuentes", pero al final he desistido en el intento porque el "ladrillaco" que llevaba ya era un bloque de hormigón armado, y también, porque paso de entrar al trapo a alguien que no hace más que ensuciar y decir cosas sin sentido con el único afán de hacerse protagonista


Has hecho bien en no responderle, tampoco se hubiera molestado en leerlo, está claro que este personaje tan sólo quiere liarla. :Wink: 

Ya se cansará.

Salut, a veces en mi caso verás que paso mucho tiempo en un mismo tema, y es que cuando me voy en muchas ocasiones se queda donde estaba, se me olvida cerrarlo :Big Grin: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Salut

^^ Si, si, pero has estado 7 minutos para escribir 2 líneas!!




> 21:17 sergi1907  Respondiendo a Tema 
> El Gran Hermano os vigila!


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ^^ Si, si, pero has estado 7 minutos para escribir 2 líneas!!


No te fíes mucho de los tiempos, que aún cerrando el navegador, le cuesta actualizarse a la lista.

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ Si, si, pero has estado 7 minutos para escribir 2 líneas!!


jajaja, ¡lo que hace el aburrimiento!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ Lo que hace el aburrimiento es esto:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XpvqeLH-VI

Pa que veais que pedazo-"actriz" que estoy "hecha" jijiji...

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bueno, realmente bueno

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

¿y donde ves todo eso salut?

un saludo

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Pues eso, que ni en el foro puede estar uno seguro :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ Seguro estarás....


...mientras no se te acuse de enemigo del foro!




Vamos, vamos... stajanovismo foril, un Gran Hermano vigilándonos... ni en los mejores tiempos de Stalin, hoygan!!  :Big Grin: 


Bienvenidos a la Republica Popular Democrática de Embalses.net!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 



PD: Veo que Sibanco también se ha apuntado a la KGB del foro...




> 22:23 Sibanco  Viendo Quiénes Están en Línea

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> ^^ Lo que hace el aburrimiento es esto:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XpvqeLH-VI
> 
> Pa que veais que pedazo-"actriz" que estoy "hecha" jijiji...


¡Qué guardado te lo tenías!.... ¡Y qué forma de besar!... 
Salut, por favor no desaproveches ese talento :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Hola compis
> 
> ¿y donde ves todo eso salut?
> 
> un saludo


Barra de menús->Enlaces->Quién está en Línea

o directamente, desde la página principal del foro, abajo del todo: Usuarios Activos

----------


## cantarin

Gracias luján

Luego cuando tenga mas tiempo me pongo a verlo y ver eso del gran hermano jajajaja.

un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Jooo! Yo que me quería aprovechar de poder espiar a cantarín sin que él me espiara a mi!!  :Frown: 


@Antonio: Pues cuando iba con el bebé (muñeco) en brazos, no ves lo mona que quedaba!!

Claro que siendo un fantasma, acabé volviéndome algo diabólica y lo estrangulé  muahahahahaha!

Ais, el verano pasao q bueno  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

A mí que no os extrañe verme minutos y minutos "Viendo quienes están en línea", porque cuando veo que no hay mucho movimiento por el foro, me voy a la lista(como es la única parte que se actualiza automáticamente), minimizo la ventana y me pongo con otras páginas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Salut

^^ No intentes disimular!! Que todos sabemos que eres de la KGB!


PD: Yo también lo dejo a veces en el "quién está en línea", porque como se actualiza automáticamente no tengo que reiniciar luego la sesión  :Big Grin: 

Que por cierto, vaya c*ñazo que la sesión sea tan corta  ¬¬'
A poco que te lies con una respuesta larga, se te acaba la sesión y ya no tienes marcados los hilos sin leer!  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> ^^ No intentes disimular!! Que todos sabemos que eres de la KGB!
> 
> 
> PD: Yo también lo dejo a veces en el "quién está en línea", porque como se actualiza automáticamente no tengo que reiniciar luego la sesión 
> 
> Que por cierto, vaya c*ñazo que la sesión sea tan corta  ¬¬'
> A poco que te lies con una respuesta larga, se te acaba la sesión y ya no tienes marcados los hilos sin leer!


Para eso tienes la posibilidad de que la página te recuerde.

De hecho, yo no tengo que escribir los datos cada vez que abro la página en ninguno de los PCs desde donde suelo conectarme  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Yaps, pero a veces hay mas gente que usa mi ordenador... así que no estoy muy por la labor de marcar la opción que comentas.

Supongo que se podrá configurar el tiempo en nuestras opciones de usuario... o sólo se puede hacer desde el administrador del foro?  : \

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ^^ *No intentes disimular!! Que todos sabemos que eres de la KGB*!
> 
> 
> PD: Yo también lo dejo a veces en el "quién está en línea", porque como se actualiza automáticamente no tengo que reiniciar luego la sesión 
> 
> Que por cierto, vaya c*ñazo que la sesión sea tan corta  ¬¬'
> A poco que te lies con una respuesta larga, se te acaba la sesión y ya no tienes marcados los hilos sin leer!


Pues sí me has pillado... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Eso de la sesión corta a mí no me pasa, yo tengo el enlace al foro, pincho en él y se me abre automáticamente mi cuenta. Será porque tengo la opción esa de recordarme activada.

----------


## Luján

> Yaps, pero a veces hay mas gente que usa mi ordenador... así que no estoy muy por la labor de marcar la opción que comentas.
> 
> Supongo que se podrá configurar el tiempo en nuestras opciones de usuario... o sólo se puede hacer desde el administrador del foro?  : \


Si lo usa más gente, pues te comprendo en tu decisión.

La verdad es que no veo dónde se puede modificar la duración de la sesión. Ni si quiera estoy seguro de que el Administrador pueda modificarlo, Aunque es probable.

----------


## Salut

> pincho en él y se me *habre* automáticamente mi cuenta.


ARG! MIS OJOS!!!


Vamos a dedicar uno de esos GIFs animados apropiado pa la situación...



(es bromica  :Wink: )

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ARG! MIS OJOS!!!
> 
> 
> Vamos a dedicar uno de esos GIFs animados apropiado pa la situación...
> 
> 
> 
> (es bromica )


Uy!!, que fallo... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Salut

Menuda panda de chafarderos...



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Gran Hermano, Salut:
El hecho de estar viendo quíenes están en línea puede significar que estamos haciendo otra cosa, ya que es la única manera que he descubierto de prolongar la sesión durante muuuuucho tiempo; supongo que los demás también.
De hecho he parado más o menos a las 13:50, me he ido a comer y ahora vuelvo y ya ves no tengo que volverme a conectar. 
Un saludo

----------


## Salut

Nananana... excusas baratas!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 

No puede ser que seamos 4 chafarderos a la vez!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pedro_montoro

jajajajja nos han pillao con el carrtito del helao... nos gusta saber que hacen los demás!

----------


## Luján

Lo que quiere es quedarse con la exclusiva, ¿no os dais cuenta?


Respecto a  lo de mantener la sesión abierta, siempre puedes decirle al registrarte que te recuerde. Así mantendrás la sesión abierta todo el tiempo que esté abierto el navegador o, por lo menos, cualquier página del foro.

Además de esto, existe la posibilidad de que el navegador también recuerde la contraseña, con lo que no hará falta escribirla nunca más, salvo operaciones de moderación.

La unión de ambas es la que uso yo en mi ordenador.

Claro que estas opciones no están extentas de riesgo, ya que si se usan las dos, cualquiera que utilice el ordenador en cuestión podrá acceder al foro como el usuario en cuestión.

----------


## perdiguera

> Lo que quiere es quedarse con la exclusiva, ¿no os dais cuenta?
> 
> 
> Respecto a  lo de mantener la sesión abierta, siempre puedes decirle al registrarte que te recuerde. Así mantendrás la sesión abierta todo el tiempo que esté abierto el navegador o, por lo menos, cualquier página del foro.
> 
> Además de esto, existe la posibilidad de que el navegador también recuerde la contraseña, con lo que no hará falta escribirla nunca más, salvo operaciones de moderación.
> 
> La unión de ambas es la que uso yo en mi ordenador.
> 
> Claro que estas opciones no están extentas de riesgo, ya que si se usan las dos, cualquiera que utilice el ordenador en cuestión podrá acceder al foro como el usuario en cuestión.


Mi ordenador, por ahora, sólo lo utilizo yo.
De todas formas no me gusta lo de recordar la contraseña, prefiero el método que estoy empleando hasta ahora para mantener la sesión abierta, aunque me pillen con el carrito del helado.

----------


## ARAGORM

Salut                        Viendo Quiénes Están en Línea

Gran hermano nos está vigilando
Salut, Salut :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Ais, ais, el cazador cazado!  :Embarrassment:

----------

